# Question about proper usage of T.C. Tetracycline for fin rot.



## Jeff72 (Nov 4, 2010)

Okay, so my Betta has fin rot and I am having a heck of a time getting rid of it. I have tried many different things and none of them have worked thus far. 

He is currently in a heated, cycled 5 gallon tank with a sponge filter. I still do weekly water changes with this setup. This all started because I originally had a HOB filter and the current (even though I baffled it) was too strong for him so he developed tears in his caudal fin as a result. Over time this developed into fin rot.

I have tried very hard to get rid of it and among the treatments that I have used include adding aquarium salt to his tank, which resulted in no change. I used a full treatment of Betta Fix on him in a separate container and that didn't work either. I then moved him to a 10 gallon "hospital" tank and did a full treatment of Maracyn II on him and this also did not correct the problem. Finally, I did 2 full weeks of putting him in a separate 1/2 gallon container and doing 100% daily water changes with Epsom Salt included. Well, it was probably 97% water change because I scoop him up in a small cup and some of the old water gets into the new. I even did an increasing dosage of salt for the 2 weeks. I did 1 tsp. per gallon for 6 days, then 2 tsp. per gallon for 6 days and finally 3 tsp. per gallon for the remaining 2 days. At first it seemed like this might do the trick but after returning him to his 5 gallon tank, the fin rot is back again in full force.

I am now thinking of using T.C. Tetracycline but I wanted to get some opinions on the best way to use it. Since the dosage is measured for 10 gallons, I was thinking of returning him to the 10 gallon hospital tank and treating him that way. But, does anyone know if these meds require oxygenated water to work properly? When using the Maracyn II, I didn't have a filter on the 10 gallon, so the water was not getting oxygen to it. I am not sure if that matters, but I thought it might be a good idea to find out either way. I don't want to have to put a filter on it because that is what caused his issues in the first place; the water current. 

I am not sure what else to do besides try this medication. Any other suggestions are welcome.

Thanks,

Jeff


----------



## Indyfishy (May 31, 2010)

Hey there Jeff, I'm sorry you're having such a hard time with his stubborn rot!!! When you had him in the AQ salt and the maracyn II, were you changing the water 100% everyday?? It's crucial that the water is changed every single day when a fish has a case of fin rot, which is why most people prefer to quarantine them in a small container or bowl until they get better. I'm not surprised that the epsom salt didn't work, it wouldn't be at all effective against rot. Epsom is for bloating and internal infections. Aquarium salt would be the one to use, and you can use it for up to 10 days, one teaspoon per gallon, or even two if you're not seeing any changes. I suppose you could try Tetracyclilne, but it's not quite as effective as it used to be because it's been over used. Bettafix wouldn't be effective either, in fact, it is actually harmful to bettas (it burns their labrynth organ, i have no clue why they market it towards them x_x). I would recommend putting him in quarantine in a small container that can be floated in the tank to retain a consistent temperature (if it doesn't float, you can clip it or tape it to the side). Pre-mix a treatment of 1 teaspoon per gallon of aquarium salt and Stresscoat in a gallon jug (milk jugs work great!) and use this water to do 100% daily water changes for him while he's in the QT containter. I don't know if you're familiar with stresscoat, but it's a special water conditioner that helps promote fin regrowth and healthy slimecoat. I hope his rot gets straightened out!!!!


----------



## Larsa (May 6, 2011)

ugghh fin rot is soo annoying, isnt it?  we all hate fin rot! luckily it can be easy to cure!

For Tetracycline I use about one tsp per gallon and for serious situations a tsp in a small cup. Premix the medication in a small quarantine cup or one gall and let it sit a lil bit before adding him in it. I wouldnt suggest putting him in a 10 gal for a hospital tank because with fin rot its a good idea to do a full water change daily. Also this stuff can make the water look more nasty yellow and dirtier the more doses you add to the tank. _Personal experience with the product._ 

A small pinch of AQ salt can help too. AQ, not epsom!  Epsom salt is usually for swim bladder disorder, popeye, and constipation and doesnt work wonders for fin rot. Daily water changes work wonders for sick bettas though! 

Feed him* small* amounts of bloodworms or _small dabs_ of beefheart for a protein boost to help restore his fins. Too much protein can lead them to constipation. Make sure he eats at least one pellet a day for his basic betta nutritional needs.

Tetracycline works very well, as I have had a sick betta for quite a while who is still sick with really badsepticemia. He is slowly recovering but without this med he would've been lost. If this has helped my betta with an internal bacterial infection in his bloostream, this shold clear up fin rot for you! Good luck to your betta and hopefully he can recover fast!!!


----------



## Jeff72 (Nov 4, 2010)

Thanks to both of you for the replies.

I guess maybe I will try the salt/water change again but this time with aquarium salt. I will give this a chance before I try another medicine like Tetracycline.

When I was using the Epsom salt, I was mixing it with milk jug cartons and I am wondering if anyone has any ideas how I can heat the water in the jugs? I mean, if I am floating the small container that the Betta will be quarantined in inside of his aquarium to keep the water heated, then the jug water I am doing the water changes with will still be room temperature and too cold. Any ideas how I can consistently keep the jug water the same temp as the water I will be floating his small container in?

If I can figure that part out, then I will definitely try a 10 day treatment of the salt and water changes again before going to yet another medication. Of course, I need to figure out what I am going to use for a small container. I suppose I could use the clear plastic one he came in, but the volume of water he is actually in would be very small, hence the water change each day would also be smaller since I don't net him and leave him in a small amount of the old water.

Decisions, decisions....


----------



## Indyfishy (May 31, 2010)

Since it's such a small volume of water that will be in the QT cup, it may not be necessary to keep the water in the jug the same temp since it would heat up fairly quickly when floated in the 10 gal. However, if you wanted things to be 100% consistent, I suppose you could use two QT containers. Put him in his cup for the first day of the treatment. Then, the next day, fill another cup with fresh treatment water, float it in the tank, and then transfer him to the new cup once the temps are the same. Then switch him back to the old cup filled with new treatment water the next day, etc, etc.
The idea of quarantining him is to make the water changes easier on you. It's alot easier to change 100% of the water in a cup for 10 days straight than it is to change an entire 10 gallon tank everyday. It also wastes less salt or any medications that you are using.


----------



## Jeff72 (Nov 4, 2010)

That's a good idea, using 2 different quarantine cups. I never thought about that. Thanks for that suggestion. :-D

I am just always a little paranoid about the temps matching when changing his water since Betta's can be so sensitive to sudden temp changes.


----------



## Indyfishy (May 31, 2010)

It's no problem, alot of us get worried about our fishies!!! I hope the salt treatment takes care of his rot this time =D


----------



## LittleTeapot (Feb 2, 2015)

Does anyone know how long you can treat with tetracycline!


----------



## LittleTeapot (Feb 2, 2015)

? Not ! ... (Calm tone, not angry tone


----------



## Greenapp1es (Dec 4, 2014)

NEVERMIND, Just saw initial post date was 2011. LittleTeapot - you would be better starting a new thread for your question.


----------



## LittleTeapot (Feb 2, 2015)

Oh hello again. Thanks, will do.


----------



## BettaFun5 (Sep 5, 2015)

I realize this post is old, yet folks still read these posts, so I wanted to share my observation - The betta fish has fin rot, caused by stress or water conditions. One tries to heal the fish from the disease, putting betta thru 4 different medications, increasing dose in some cases, thru the course of weeks, moving betta to different tanks - all of it puts the fish thru stress which would make the healing process longer? 
Perhaps trying a medicinal method & giving the betta time to recuperate will be beneficial to the betta, since regrowth of fins needs time.


----------

